# gbatemp member groups



## fst312 (Jun 27, 2010)

how is there banned member in this site with zero posts.

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Member_Groups

a reason i read is For mysterious reasons that the Staff wishes to keep confidential! 

i really don't think zero post should be part of this group

also does anyone who the very first member to join this site was  not talking about KiVan i can't count him because he like made this site or his two friends that joined him because the are the first three members. so who is member 4 and up.i know the admins are like 2002 members.basically i'm trying to find out if the first 100 members still post in the forums.from what i seen there is 239,223 members on gbatemp right now.

can a mod take out and members form my topic title.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 27, 2010)

maybe the people with 0 posts got banned in a forum where posts dont count like Blogs


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 27, 2010)

fst312 said:
			
		

> how is there banned member in this site with zero posts.
> 
> http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Member_Groups
> 
> ...



Just go through the member list

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=1
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=2
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=3
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=4
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=5
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=6
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=7
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=8
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=9


----------



## fst312 (Jun 27, 2010)

ok just notice in memberlist area there was a way to see from member number 1 and up.i'm really curios to see which members are still active.


----------



## Costello (Jun 27, 2010)

Thug4L1f3: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=25
Shaunj66: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=31
Costello: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=255 myself
it's hard to find older ones lately


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 27, 2010)

fst312 said:
			
		

> can a mod take out and members form my topic title.



Sure, man.


----------



## fst312 (Jun 27, 2010)

its good to know that there are still members from the classic gbatemp days.i wish i joined this site earlier than 2008.by the Costello today was the first day i noticed you were member 255.

i'm going to note how i came across gbatemp gamespot had an article of nintendo  suing  R4 and a pic of the R4 so i got an R4 don't have one anymore i have a cyclo ds two of them at the moment  and i had to browse the internet to see how to make gba games work using an ez flash v on the R4.ending up coming across gbatemp.i hope i stay as one of those active users as time goes by.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 27, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Costello: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=255 myself


Wow, that's a leet user number. XD


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 27, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=1337

This is a leeter number. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I barely see any especially older members around anymore (though some '02-ers are still around, like Costello). I see amptor around and he joined in 2003 though.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 27, 2010)

Cyan is the only other '02er I still see around a lot.

But I don't see the point in discussing this here.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 27, 2010)

You never see the point in any thread.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 27, 2010)

That's true. But that's just because it really is like that, there's a bunch of pointless threads in here (and a bunch of pointless posts by me stating that the threads suck


----------



## Sterling (Jun 28, 2010)

I wish I joined earlier than '09, I might have been more knowledgeable than I am now. And I would've been cooler than Overlord Nadrian. Also I haven't seen Cyan recently either.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 28, 2010)

I think dice is an early member


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 28, 2010)

GBAtemp's most evil member: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=666


----------



## Thoob (Jun 28, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> GBAtemp's most evil member: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=666


I love it how he's called "Lightbringer"!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just about to say the same.


----------



## fst312 (Jun 29, 2010)

how old do you guys think most user are when they hide there age on their member profile.i think they are around 30 years old and just don't want people here to know they play video games.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 29, 2010)

fst312 said:
			
		

> how old do you guys think most user are when they hide there age on their member profile.i think they are around 30 years old and just don't want people here to know they play video games.


personally, AGE doesnt matter. Especially on the internet. and who cares if they lie about it? as long as they dont act like crybabies and severe n00bz on the forum/internet then it's fine IMO


----------



## fst312 (Jun 29, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> fst312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i know it doesn't matter but sometimes i just want to know.i also think the same about gender some people hide that to.this way although i know nobody cares if this info was known you can tell how many male and females browse the site and their age group like how you tube has it for what type of people watch these videos.even if they lie about they should put something down in their profile.
again i know nobody may care,. i might stop caring soon but i just wanted to bring this up.


----------



## fst312 (Jun 27, 2010)

how is there banned member in this site with zero posts.

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Member_Groups

a reason i read is For mysterious reasons that the Staff wishes to keep confidential! 

i really don't think zero post should be part of this group

also does anyone who the very first member to join this site was  not talking about KiVan i can't count him because he like made this site or his two friends that joined him because the are the first three members. so who is member 4 and up.i know the admins are like 2002 members.basically i'm trying to find out if the first 100 members still post in the forums.from what i seen there is 239,223 members on gbatemp right now.

can a mod take out and members form my topic title.


----------



## fst312 (Jun 29, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it would have been a good user name if he knew he wasn't going to be member #666.i wonder if your even able to tell what member # you will be before you sign up.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 29, 2010)

fst312 said:
			
		

> I wonder if your even able to tell what member # you will be before you sign up.


You can always see how many members there are (at the bottom here). If you're quick enough you get the next number.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 29, 2010)

fst312 said:
			
		

> how old do you guys think most user are when they hide there age on their member profile.i think they are around 30 years old and just don't want people here to know they play video games.


16 and proud. I guess. What does age matter with playing video games? I know a bunch of adults that really love video games (not just on here), they don't care if anyone thinks they're weird, at least they're having fun and the others aren't!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


someone probably changed his name on purpose

Founder of GBATemp: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=1


----------



## alidsl (Jun 29, 2010)

I wonder if KiVan will ever come back to see how Gbatemp is going? He was last seen 2 years ago though


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 29, 2010)

OP is already aware of KiVan, and he is the founder, but really co-founder along with Alexander and Omero.


----------

